# I'll be opening for Periphery, tHA, Textures and the Contortionist tomorrow night...



## nojyeloot (Sep 7, 2011)

...and I'm pretty pumped.

How it happened:

Met the guys in Bear Witness (opener for the 9/8 show @ Trees in Dallas) a little while back when I was playing our Famine farewell show. Their bass player, Geoff, actually was selling tickets to the 9/8 show, and I txt'd him about getting some tickets from him (since there's no way that I would miss this show). 

Well, he didn't tell me a price, but just that I needed to call him. So I called and he asked if I wanted to play that show.   YES . Turns out they lost their other guitarist. 

So... I'm _pretty_ pumped since I love all 4 of these bands. I mean, when else will I have the opportunity to meet the guys in Textures?... & also get to potentially meet my vocalist-man-crush:






Since I'm selling off my rig (to make room for my AxeFx II) I don't have any live gear. Don't even have a good 6 string. So my good buddies/fellow musicians offered and are lending me some of their gear:


Andy from the Famine - AxeFX Ultra rig with VHT 2/90/2 (with Alex Wade's Whitechapel patch [tweaked for my own guits])




Shane from Oh, Sleeper - EBMM JPX (one on the right)




I'll be playing my Custom 7 (ie. my Avatar pic). Haven't played it live, looking forward to hearing the Lundgren M7.





If you make it out to see the opening act, I'll be there! Had to learn the songs in the span of ~2wks (in the late hours) so, it won't be perfect, but should be fun. 

Here's the flier:





WIN.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 7, 2011)

Have fun dude, some folks really stepped up on the gear side for you too.


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 7, 2011)

Will do man. 

They sure did. Wasn't really expecting it. Got some cool bros.


----------

